# Kkkkaaaaabloosh!!!... Got Topwater?



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Took a little trip out with my good friends' Capt Chuck Uzzle and Art Wright in the Sabine Marsh on Thursday. Wind switched to the north just as we started fishing. Chuck did most of the polin and put Art on some upper slot topwater reds... Most of the hits early came on smaller plugs... she pups in silver and white/char... later as the wind got up Art switched to the Super Spook and drew some monster hits as well. Fish were spread through the marsh... some in the necks of bayous, some out in the middle.

Art showed me the Navionics Ap on his phone.. and I gotta tell you, it's impressive. Has the ability to pull from articles local to an area for reference... contour lines, tide, solunar tables, everything you get with a whole gps system.. and downright dirt cheap too. Definitely worth the download.

Chuck knows the marsh like the back of his hand and it was a real treat to hang out with him and talk redfish. The guy has been fishing the Sabine Lake marsh for forever and knows it in and out, and he loves teaching people.. definitely worth the trip whether it's fishing the marsh or hitting sabine or calcasieau for big trout or reds.. http://chucksguideservice.net/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

some pics...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Her's a couple more pics from the footage... can you see the hole in the water that slot red made nailing that big spook?


----------

